# BLS for Healthcare Providers



## Azarias (Jan 16, 2011)

Barrin any snow I am scheduled to take this class on Tuesday night.  Any one have any advice for the class and/or test?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 16, 2011)

Push hard, push fast.


----------



## Azarias (Jan 16, 2011)

Puff puff pass?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2011)

BLS for Healthcare providers is just CPR/AED class. Push Hard, Push Fast is basically the only advice needed


----------



## Azarias (Jan 16, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> BLS for Healthcare providers is just CPR/AED class. Push Hard, Push Fast is basically the only advice needed



I just wasn't sure what the test entailed. I'm pretty sure there is a written test. I took an online evaluation just to see what they teach and what not but I figured I'd ask and see.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 16, 2011)

Though a bit old, here is a Guidelines 2005 BLS for Healthcare Providers Course Pretest.

Have fun!


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Azarias said:


> Barrin any snow I am scheduled to take this class on Tuesday night.  Any one have any advice for the class and/or test?
> Thanks in advance!



Push hard and fast. Make sure to lift the heel of your hand all the way up and off the chest (an inch will do) with each decompression! If you feel a pop, check hand placement and keep on going. Oh, and take knee pads if you have them. BVM? Count time between rescue breaths and inflate just enough to see a chest rise. Over inflating and hyperoxegenating...bad....just right amount....good! Have fun and don't worry. CPR is easy.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 16, 2011)

rescue99 said:


> BVM? Count time between rescue breaths and inflate just enough to see a chest rise. Over inflating and hyperoxegenating...bad....just right amount....good!



I find it helps to read a book, playing sudoku, or chatting up the nurses while ventilating, if you hear the alarm go off you should probably squeeze the bag.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I find it helps to read a book, playing sudoku, or chatting up the nurses while ventilating, if you hear the alarm go off you should probably squeeze the bag.



Ah Ha! New tips! If only I knew how to play sudoku......


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 16, 2011)

rescue99 said:


> Ah Ha! New tips! If only I knew how to play sudoku......



You can play a crossword or word search instead if you like them better.

If you want to entertain the group, hangman.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> You can play a crossword or word search instead if you like them better.
> 
> If you want to entertain the group, hangman.



OOOOOOO......hangman...sounds like a great way to keep the other hand busy!


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2011)

rescue99 said:


> Push hard and fast. Make sure to lift the heel of your hand all the way up and off the chest (an inch will do) with each decompression! If you feel a pop, check hand placement and keep on going. Oh, and take knee pads if you have them. BVM? Count time between rescue breaths and inflate just enough to see a chest rise. Over inflating and hyperoxegenating...bad....just right amount....good! Have fun and don't worry. CPR is easy.



Hand OFF the chest?
The goal is to take the pressure off the chest, while maintaining contact w/the chest. Otherwise you'll bounce around, loosing your landmark.


Anyway - good luck. It takes extreme effort to fail CPR.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 16, 2011)

Azarias said:


> Barrin any snow I am scheduled to take this class on Tuesday night.  Any one have any advice for the class and/or test?
> Thanks in advance!



As a BLS instructor, the most important thing I could stress to those attending my class for their INITIAL certification would be to READ YOUR BOOK. It is not there for show, actually read it. 

Practice positioning your hands for chest compressions (DO NOT COMPRESS ON ANOTHER HUMAN BEING FOR PRACTICE). Practice making the "C" "E" with your hand that you will need to seal the BVM while squeezing with the other hand simulating giving a breath. 

Read about the importance of perfusion and the role of the heart (the pump) in this process. Try to grasp in your mind what is going on inside as you are doing a compression.. 

Read your book.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> As a BLS instructor, the most important thing I could stress to those attending my class for their INITIAL certification would be to READ YOUR BOOK. It is not there for show, actually read it.


 
I think you would be asking less if you asked them to get the earth to spin in the opposite direction for an hour or so.

It is even worse with the advanced providers.


----------



## medicRob (Jan 16, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I think you would be asking less if you asked them to get the earth to spin in the opposite direction for an hour or so.
> 
> It is even worse with the advanced providers.



I've found that I like teaching the "experienced provider (EP)" and "Renewal" courses more than the initial ones, mainly because of the discussion. It really helps when a less experienced nurse or medic asks a question and a medic or nurse with 20 years experience taking the same renewal answers the question for them and leads the discussion. I believe this results in a better overall experience for everybody, student and instructor alike.


Also, I know what you mean about the content. It is like a few weeks ago when I posted to the "Design your own paramedic curriculum" thread and put "ACLS" as its own class. One asked, does this really need its own class, thinking that I was talking about the AHA course rather than a complete overview of the anatomy & physiology, the mechanisms, the treatments, state of the science, etc.

Some people think that they will be sufficient just because they have an ACLS card in their wallet. Unfortunately, it takes a lot more study to be an EFFECTIVE provider.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I've found that I like teaching the "experienced provider (EP)" and "Renewal" courses more than the initial ones, mainly because of the discussion. It really helps when a less experienced nurse or medic asks a question and a medic or nurse with 20 years experience taking the same renewal answers the question for them and leads the discussion. I believe this results in a better overall experience for everybody, student and instructor alike.
> 
> 
> Also, I know what you mean about the content. It is like a few weeks ago when I posted to the "Design your own paramedic curriculum" thread and put "ACLS" as its own class. One asked, does this really need its own class, thinking that I was talking about the AHA course rather than a complete overview of the anatomy & physiology, the mechanisms, the treatments, state of the science, etc.
> ...



You mean the bare minimum isn't enough?! Damn...


----------



## MMiz (Jan 16, 2011)

Jon said:


> Hand OFF the chest?
> The goal is to take the pressure off the chest, while maintaining contact w/the chest. Otherwise you'll bounce around, loosing your landmark.
> 
> 
> Anyway - good luck. It takes extreme effort to fail CPR.


Before I left Michigan in 2006 our updated protocols had us actually taking our hands off of the patient's chest.  I'm not sure how that trial went, but that's what we were doing.

The idea was that as practitioners we weren't allowing the chest to rise fully, which was detrimental to the CPR process.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jon said:


> Hand OFF the chest?
> The goal is to take the pressure off the chest, while maintaining contact w/the chest. Otherwise you'll bounce around, loosing your landmark.
> 
> 
> Anyway - good luck. It takes extreme effort to fail CPR.



Heel of the hand...old news, not a new discovery.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 16, 2011)

MMiz said:


> Before I left Michigan in 2006 our updated protocols had us actually taking our hands off of the patient's chest.  I'm not sure how that trial went, but that's what we were doing.
> 
> The idea was that as practitioners we weren't allowing the chest to rise fully, which was detrimental to the CPR process.



AHA advocated the practice both during and after the resQ Trial ended due to funding problems. I worked on phase III of the trail. AHA did not change it back afterwards.


----------



## Azarias (Jan 18, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Read about the importance of perfusion and the role of the heart (the pump) in this process. Try to grasp in your mind what is going on inside as you are doing a compression..
> 
> Read your book.



I took some time before the class to read the book and learn the theory of what I was doing then practiced. I think it made for a great experience and I had a great time while learning. 
And as John said, it takes an extreme amount of effort to fail the class heh
So I'm BLS certified and passed my physical-just going to drop it off tomorrow and set up my first shift-Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## medicRob (Jan 18, 2011)

Azarias said:


> I took some time before the class to read the book and learn the theory of what I was doing then practiced. I think it made for a great experience and I had a great time while learning.
> And as John said, it takes an extreme amount of effort to fail the class heh
> So I'm BLS certified and passed my physical-just going to drop it off tomorrow and set up my first shift-Thanks for all the advice guys



No, it's quite possible to fail it, but most instructors are nice enough to allow you to review what you got wrong and remediate the skill before the end of the class, saving you from having to pay the class fee and sit through it again. Just make sure to understand the overall concepts at a fundamental level that are being taught, and MOST IMPORTANTLY DO NOT BE AFRAID TO ASK QUESTIONS. I've discovered in the short time that I've been an instructor that the best classes are the ones where students are asking a lot of questions. 

Do this, and you'll be fine.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Remember to stop drinking at least 8 hours before the class.  Short of gross stupidity, nerves or being drunk (I've seen it) there are few explanations for failing a CPR class.


----------

